# New Bee Keeper in West Bend, WI



## Tappert (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome, morgantheship, from a fellow Wisconsin beekeeper. Like you, I got away from beekeeping for a while, then came back to it three years ago. Only difference is...my absence lasted 45 years.

You ask about applying 12 volts to the frame wires. I've never tried that, but the only way I can imagine would be to hook up a 12v car battery to the hive frame. I would try using a set of jumpers and touch the wires on the outside of the end bars of the frames where the wire goes from hole to hole. I don't know if you'd get a nuclear meltdown  or it would work.

I just use a spur embedder and don't even heat it. Dadant offers two types now: one the old style with the large teeth, and another one that has a groove that rides along the wire (does not work on crimped wire) and shorter teeth. I've used both and am not sure which one I like best. Just be careful with the first type that you guide the teeth along the wire. If you slip off, you go right through the foundation. It takes a little practice to do it right. Don't go too fast.

Let us know if the 12-volt thing works.

Welcome back to the hobby!

David


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Howdys and welcome back.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome, you might have better luck getting your question answered if you post it in one of the other sections (Like Hardware/equipment for example). The Sconnies are joining in droves, well maybe not droves, but at least enough to show we're here.:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, the larger supply houses sell the electric embedders. It has a contact that touches the wire at the frame end. There is a switch to allow a quick flow of current heating the wire and melting the wax. I ran mine off a small transformer. I think it was from a train set.


----------



## morgantheship (Oct 24, 2010)

I ended up purchasing a spur embedder. After looking at the cost of the electic unit I decided that the manual embedder would serve me just fine. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome back.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Greetings from you neighbor to the West and Southwest, eastern Dodge and NE Jefferson co. Your area can be a good one, we have 2 hives at a friends house in New Fane. 

Crazy  Roland


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome
I grew up in Fond du Lac until age 13 and then moved to Menomonee Falls. Very nice area, very friendly people (unless your from Chicago) and a nice place to grow up


----------

